# Collectible Fenix lights?



## JCD (Feb 16, 2013)

Would a Fenix PD30 (original XR-E Q5 emitter) with a sub-100 serial number be considered collectible?


----------



## JCD (Feb 17, 2013)

I guess everyone is too busy rolling on the floor laughing to post "not a chance!" :hahaha:

I figured as much; I just wanted to double check.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 18, 2013)

I sort of collect Fenix lights. Do say that real collectables must be limited or have a really really cool design.


----------



## JCD (Feb 18, 2013)

kj2 said:


> I sort of collect Fenix lights. Do say that real collectables must be limited or have a really really cool design.



I was thinking the only thing that would make mine collectible is if many tens of thousands of PD30s were made. I carry it as a backup for my bike lights, but I rarely use it. It definitely doesn't have a particularly cool design. Several companies offer(ed) lights that essentially look just like it. Some of them even have similar UIs.


----------



## yearnslow (Feb 18, 2013)

The PD30 Q5 is a fine lamp. I've had one for about five years and it's fine. Collectable? I wouldn't have thought so.......yet.

Now the C2 on the other hand.........


----------



## nbp (Feb 18, 2013)

Collectible Fenixes would probably be stuff like the L0-Ti, the Christmas edition L0D, SS versions LD01, the titanium PD10(?)... things like that. Limited quantity special edition type lights.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Feb 18, 2013)

I suppose that anything can be "collectible" or "collected" if you want to.

Now if you are asking if a Fenix flashlight will ever become a collectable, that depends entirely on whether someone finds value in it in the future greater than it's selling price and greater than just buying a newer version with more up to date functionality.

If you spend enough time on this site you will see that there are two camps of collectible. Custom light that are beautiful and rare. These lights are artwork that can stand on their own whether they are powerd on our not (McGizmos fall into this category). The other type are lights which are held onto long enough that they become rare because of reduced numbers (Surefire lights fall into this category IMO). 

Now if I had to classify you Fenix into camp 1 or 2 above I would put it in camp 3 - not a chance. Sorry - not trying to be mean. Enjoy using it for the flashlight it is.


----------



## JCD (Feb 18, 2013)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Now if I had to classify you Fenix into camp 1 or 2 above I would put it in camp 3 - not a chance. Sorry - not trying to be mean. Enjoy using it for the flashlight it is.



You're not being mean, just honest, which is what I was looking for. Thanks.

I don't mind that it's not collectable. I'm considering replacing it as a backup light, and just wondered whether the relatively low SN might make it worth hanging onto instead of giving/trading it away.


----------

